# Replacement skylight bubbles?



## wahoowad (Mar 4, 2017)

I am replacing my roofing shingles this spring and have a 30 year old plastic skylight bubble that needs to be replaced. Problem is the skylight doesn't have a manufacturer mark on it and our contractor isn't sure where to get a replacement bubble. 

I would install a modern window or skylight but the inside portion underneath the skylight has a sheetrocked 'viewport' (?) up through the ceiling to the skylight and all of that would likely need to be torn out and redone to fit a window. I'm hoping to avoid that additional expense by finding a replacement skylight bubble. The current bubble is double-paned, probably not the greatest from a heat leakage standpoint but my Jotul rocks the heat in that room so I don't care.








The one on my house is approx 24" x 48". I also have a small one on my shed, surely the same manufacturer but again no marks. That one I can just seal over as it isn't that important on the shed, but would replace it if I could find someone who makes the right size.

Any ideas of manufacturers who produce these, or produce them made to order?

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 4, 2017)

Maybe you can buff the oxidation off.  I'd try a headlight cleaning kit from the local autoparts store.   Also wash the inside to clean off smoke and grease.


----------



## wahoowad (Mar 5, 2017)

They have cracks and need to be replaced.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 5, 2017)

It almost looks like my Velux, but they are all glass as far as I know.


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 6, 2017)

Have you looked into a vendor like this?  https://www.skylightdepot.com/domes  I think there are others too, like http://www.innovativeskylights.com/products/custom-acrylic-skylights/replacement-domes-panels/

I have no experience with them, but sounds like what you need.  I just went through the same issue , but I got two new glass ones, and the framing wasn't that difficult actually.  These domes sound cheaper and easier, though.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 7, 2017)

It must be removable. Screws or something holding the top part. If so, remove and take to a window place to repair.

Myself, I'd get rid of it. It's a leak waiting to happen.


----------



## Sprinter (Mar 7, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> Myself, I'd get rid of it. It's a leak waiting to happen.


I'll agree with that, but the OP wanted an alternative.  That's why I replaced both of my old dome types with new ones.  They are a couple hundred and you may have to frame for it, but I think it's worth it for many years of service.  The way the new ones are built, it's almost impossible for them to leak if the framing part is properly installed and shingled around.  I imagine a replacement dome would have to be caulked or something.

Just don't get the kind that open up.  I don't think I'd be comfortable with that.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 17, 2017)

I am a skylight newbie.  When I did my leaking roof last year, I installed 2 new skylights.  The number one detail is get the flashing right.  You do that, you'll have no leaks.  

The previous ones opened and had rotten wood issues.  We never opened them anyway..so the sealed is the way to go.  $250 shipped each + $90 flashing kit.  

The framing is a joke.  Build it to support the drywall alignment with the kit and you are all set.  I stink at drywall, so, I got it looking ok and called my drywall guy to pretty it up.  Looks like a pro did the install now.  

I know I'm not answering your question..but the above is an easy option in my mind.  If you just want to replace the bubble, get the dimensions and start looking on google.  I bet there are only a few companies that make them and sizes are standard.


----------



## Tar12 (Apr 5, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> It must be removable. Screws or something holding the top part. If so, remove and take to a window place to repair.
> 
> Myself, I'd get rid of it. It's a leak waiting to happen.


Yep....HAD 3 of them and they all started leaking...when the new metal roof went on they went bye-bye for good.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 7, 2017)

You might look into just replacing them with those light tubes instead.  You still get the light, but without the heat and water issues. 
Your contractor would be able to deck over the skylight hole, box in the new deck underneath for insulation and close the hole on the inside of the roof with drywall tied into the existing sky light box.
The light tube would be a simple replacement in the center of the skylight box.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 7, 2017)

You might look into just replacing them with those light tubes instead.  You still get the light, but without the heat and water issues. 
Your contractor would be able to deck over the skylight hole, box in the new deck underneath for insulation and close the hole on the inside of the roof with drywall tied into the existing sky light box.
The light tube would be a simple replacement in the center of the skylight box.
http://www.solatube.com


----------



## GENECOP (Apr 7, 2017)

Just because you have a sheet rocked tunnel existing does not mean the entire tunnel needs to be done over..I have been through this many times..First off those old acrylic domes always failed and should never be replaced even if it was possible...Get yourself a new tempered, tinted skylight flat glass low E..Determine your rough opening, purchase a new unit slightly smaller than your existing. Remove the existing skylight, carefully cut the joint that joins the tunnel to the skylight..Now from the roof pad in the opening EQUALLY to accommodate the new RO...sheath etc...install new light...now go inside you will see a border of unfinished padding that you used, box it out, Sheetrock and create a Step detail in the tunnel...This is done everyday and will look good as new if handled correctly, good luck..


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Apr 8, 2017)

Replace it. Don't waste your time. I am a contractor. We replace old crappy sky lights all the time. You can get one to fit perfectly of custom ordered. I think menards also stocks the velux brand and the flashing kits that come with it are pretty good. I would recommend that. And of course you could go big and order a electric opening sky light!


----------

